# Just out of curiousity



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Where the F is DBK and Creep? Are they on here, under an assumed name?? Where they at?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Creepy's name is now Pete.

DBK's name is Nefarious 1.

Not sure if some of the others who's names appear around here (Rocky, Non Compos Mentiis, Something Hauntful etc.) are from the former board or not. Screwtape changed his name to Faustape, but he doesn't post here. As for Dizzy, Jenesis and lipstkgrl, I have no idea if they're here or not.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lipstik is here, but hasn't posted, and feldjager registered but never confirmed his registration. As for the other guys, I haven't seen or heard from them since the old board.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jenesis posts occasionally posts at CINEMASYLUM; or he did before I left. I don't post there anymore for a few reasons. It would be cool to have all the old gang back over here.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah... I thought that I would try a cool new name out for size. Being that Nefarious is my most favorite word in the English language, I decided to utilize it and 1 being me. lol That was totally long winded and unnecessary, but explanations are my strong suit. 

Anyway... It's been MONTHS since I have last posted something. I have let life and neopets get the better of my time. Not the best choices but mine none the less.

Plus Pete and I are coming up on our first anniversary and I am puttin in extra time at work so we can afford to go to Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando.

Just to give you all an update... Marrying Pete was the best thing I ever did. He truly is the one and only love of my life. So yet again... Thanks for making Badass Universe, Dave! You ole match maker, you. lol :voorhees:


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

GOOD GAWD!! How could I forget?!?!

Another thing that is keeping me busy...

Pete and I are about to be an Aunt and Uncle!! My sister and bro in law are having a baby boy! He is due on the 25th of October! His name is Reid. Yup.. They named him already. lol So I am just beside myslef with excitement! We've waited a long time to bring babies into this family.

Anyway, I just thought I would share.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on making it to the one year mark! Horror Nights sounds like a great thing to do for a Halloween anniversary. :voorhees:


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah and where the hell is that fat **** Cemetery Man?  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I dunno, I do love your new avatar though!!!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damon is THE MAN!  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*That's great Nefarious1. My wife and I met online as well, and we will be celebrating our 3rd anniversary together next month on the 15th.*


----------

